# Any use for snails?



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just wondering, does anyone have any use for those terrible pond snails? I thought maybe if you have loaches or puffers? 

It seems to be the only thing I've been able to breed successfully! 

I know they are a pest but I still hate to just throw them out and wondered if anyone would have any use for them if I collected them all.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I leave them be. They are excellent for Algae control on the glass. Eventually I plan to set up a loach tank but right now they are the only clean up crew I can reliably keep alive.

Lee


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to have problems with pond snails breeding endlessly. These days however, I seldom see any young snails. I think it could be a combination of less uneaten food, and the presence of shrimps (cherry and amano) that maybe eat snail eggs.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

how do you get snails? when i had a puffer, he would eat them. now i dont have a puffer anymore, i just see empty shells. maybe my leporanis is eating them


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

How do you NOT get snails? Every time I buy a plant I get a whole new species. 

Lee


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

I need snails please! i have puffers that are HUNGRY


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you ever decide to clean them out, I'll take them. It would make 3 puffers and 3 clown loaches ecstatic  I've tried setting up cultures and I can't keep them alive...



Lee_D said:


> How do you NOT get snails? Every time I buy a plant I get a whole new species.
> 
> Lee


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

@papik

LOL.just because you said you needed snails first doesn't mean anyone else cant say they need some too.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

duckyser said:


> @papik
> 
> LOL.just because you said you needed snails first doesn't mean anyone else cant say they need some too.


Carmenh was also talking to lee d


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

papik said:


> no kidding.... it's just rude. that's all. Doesn't mean anyone is breaking a law, just common courtesy. I mean should i start listing all the fish i have that eat snails so i sound more appealing? You gotta admit, it's a bit douchy


You need to relax this is not helping you.

Carmenh just had the quote upside down that's all.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I noticed that Lee is also in Burlington, as I am, and assumed that most people would not drive from Toronto for snails. If you would, I apologize. It's irrelevant at this point anyhow, as he hasn't even offered them up, just mentioned he had them


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Jackson said:


> You need to relax this is not helping you.


Does anyone else have some forum advice for me? I'd love to hear it. It's a forum about fish. This is a thread about snails. Let's leave it at that. Feel free to add your contributions like "lol" here.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

papik said:


> Does anyone else have some forum advice for me? I'd love to hear it. It's a forum about fish. This is a thread about snails. Let's leave it at that. Feel free to add your contributions like "lol" here.


I do but it's not forum advice and I don't think I should post it here.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious but do the larger puffers eat the WHOLE snail? I know they have a beak and read about them needing snails to grind the beak down. I know from my viewings of my dwarf puffers feedings it does peck a bit at the dead snails to pluck a little extra food out or perhaps IDK grinding the beak down? Also my DP tends to inhale the snail interior soft bodies then crush the smallest baby snails I had before I ran out of them.


----------

